# How to deal with immense physical or mental pain?



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

At the moment and for the past months I have been trying to deal with ethier a jaw condition - or chronic toothaches with a pain on the scale of 1-10 its over it by a mile, nothing can put into words the pain that I suffer almost every single day, multiple times per day.. I am finally thinking about trying to get it fixed at the dentist, as painkillers do nothing without me risking a overdose, and the pain whilst I could pretend nothing was wrong with me that time is coming to a close, I can't bear it any longer, my depression is nothing compared to this.. and my thoughts of leaving this world are becoming increasingly more frequent and transparent, soon I will have to ethier let the world know of what I have been going through to *try* and get it healed, or head through the door to hell.

The purpose of this thread is two-fold, to express my pain, and to find out how other people deal with pain as significant and immense as this, if anyone can offer me advice.. from this extreme chronic pain.

I have never been is such a worst situation or period of my life


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My sister dealt with the pain of toothache recently by going to the dentist & having root canal work done. The pain has now subsided. When your physical pain has gone, I think your mental state will be much better. Toothache does completely disorient anyone's life. You really must go to a dentist. 
Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Really sorry to hear of these difficulties

I had awful jaw pain earlier this year. In my case, it was a long-standing arthritic condition that was made far worse by stress - it is well-known that stress can lead people to clench their jaw and this, over time, can cause severe pain. If you are suffering from depression, then this might be an underlying cause of the pain (or it could be a tooth problem, inflammation of the jaw or ....) but an internet forum is not the best pace to obtain a diagnosis

Get yourself to the dentist - an examination and quick X-ray of the jaw should establish the likely cause of the pain and should lead to treatment. You don't deserve to live in pain - but it is up to you to do something about it

good luck


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Toothaches can really get quite serious if left untreated, if they're an infection. Get to a dentist ASAP.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

you can die from an abscessed tooth. It is a design feature. An animal in the wild that couldn't eat would starve to death, and so we are built so that when there's an infection in your tooth, that infection gets spread fast and can be lethal in as little as 72 hours.

I went through the same thing. I had a dentist pull the tooth. Its cheap, you heal up and then you get on with it.

as a side benefit, the more teeth you loose, the better your banjo playing will get.

now quit being an idiot and get to a dentist and have that fixed. you should be on anti-biotics, not pain medicine


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I have no clue myself. If you find something let me know.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Four years ago I has a molar crack in half. The nerve was exposed and the pain was horrible. By the time that I thought I could endure it no longer, the tooth has become unsalvagable and it had to be extracted. So, I would have to agree with everyone here and urge you to see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Antiquarian said:


> Four years ago I has a molar crack in half. The nerve was exposed and the pain was horrible. By the time that I thought I could endure it no longer, the tooth has become unsalvagable and it had to be extracted. So, I would have to agree with everyone here and urge you to see a doctor ASAP.


I had the exact same condition/situation. A nightmare, until the dentist could pull it. Got an implant to replace the tooth. Better than the original tooth!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> I had the exact same condition/situation. A nightmare, until the dentist could pull it. Got an implant to replace the tooth. Better than the original tooth!


I just recently had a long time problem tooth extracted myself. I am considering getting an implant. What is the healing time on that?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm having a root canal procedure Thursday. In the meantime, I'm on a diet of antibiotics and tylenol. One thing for sure - staying away from the dentist is a bad idea. My main concern is the price of the root canal and of the subsequent crown.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

SarahNorthman said:


> I just recently had a long time problem tooth extracted myself. I am considering getting an implant. What is the healing time on that?


It's a long drawn-out process--at least it was with my dentist (with whom I get on famously). First they drill a hole in your jaw, then put in a post which has to be fussed with, then months go by while your jaw grows to fill in the hole to lock the post into position, then more fussing about with the post and the newly-crafted artificial tooth, but the final result is literally better than the real thing. Expensive! If you can get a crown, or the tooth can be patched some other way, that's the first resort. For me, the choice was a bridge or an implant. The bridge would depend on two other teeth remaining healthy; with the implant, no other teeth are involved, so I chose the more costly but more durable and reliable implant. I'm glad I only needed the one implant. I'd also make sure the dentist knows what he's doing and has some sort of credentials showing he knows implant procedure, as does mine.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Nate Miller said:


> you can die from an abscessed tooth. It is a design feature. An animal in the wild that couldn't eat would starve to death, and so we are built so that when there's an infection in your tooth, that infection gets spread fast and can be lethal in as little as 72 hours.
> 
> I went through the same thing. I had a dentist pull the tooth. Its cheap, you heal up and then you get on with it.
> 
> ...


I have often wondered why something SEEMINGLY as simple as an infection in the mouth can be so dangerous: your explanation makes a great deal of sense (and is rather comforting to know when I think about all the wildlife I have seen that have teeth problems--their suffering is shortened significantly). Thank you and a belated hello from a fellow Pennsylvanian!

Alas, Jamie, it's most definitely time to get to a different doctor--the dentist. Considering the intensity of your pain I think a nerve is either exposed or seriously inflamed. I had my first root canal done earlier this year. It was from a dramatic increase in the amount of grinding of my teeth in my sleep: increased stress--more grinding. The only pain I felt in getting the root canal done was the initial carbocaine injection. Personally I would like you to stick around for quite a long time, so I hope Wales offers some type of dental care--the positive side of the situation is that because a mouth/gum/tooth nerve infection IS so serious it is CONSIDERED a medical problem, so medical insurance will frequently cover some/all of the cost of some procedure. 
Here's another very helpful suggestion: it has not been PROVEN that one of the several causes of temporomandibular disorders is stress and anxiety, but for many of us who have suffered from that pain KNOW that the right chiropractor can work a miracle in releaving this pain, upper back pain, neck pain, headaches that result from the clenching up that we do when we are anxious. When you go to the dentist find out if your health system will pay for a chiropractor.

I'm VERY sorry to hear that you've got even more pain in your life. Jo


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Jamie like others on this thread I've also had and survived awful, awful tooth pain and wouldn't wish that on anyone. So you have my complete sympathy.

Have you considered this pain is affecting your abilty to make the right decision? As others have said Get to the Dentist. Do it now. 

In my case I spent 3 days where I would be brought to my knees and when I got a moments relief I would believe an extra painkiller was the answer. Not so. Stop hanging around here and talk to someone who really can help you. 

Another time I spent the coldest and most uncomfortable night of my life in bed with some awful feaver. I couldn't move to get more bedclothes, but all the time I was lying next to my wife. She wouldn't have minded at all if I'd woken her and asked for a little help. When ill just accept you don't think straight. Resolve to get it sorted, next thing you do.

Good luck and report back what happened. That way hopefully you can help others.



PS for my tooth when I called the Dentist I couldn’t be seen that day “Call back tomorrow at 9, we have 3 emergency spots each day.” Then luckily someone suggested I contact the local teaching hospital and miraculously they had an Open Clinic that PM. I slept in peace that very same night.

Don’t take no for an answer, in my experience if you tell the Dentist how much pain you are in they will find a way to help you.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Just want to say thanks for all the advice so far, and I will be going to the dentists as soon as possible now that I just had my Jobcentre appointment, because if I make any wrong mistakes at all they will sanction me heavily regardless of my reasoning, and I can't afford that to happen or I may lose my home.

Yet another obstacle blocking me from sorting my life out, atleast I am on the path now though


----------

